
Website detailing difficult guest experiences on AirBnB called “AirBnB Hell” - gamechangr
https://www.airbnbhell.com
======
pjc50
Watch out for trademark-related takedowns against your hoster and registrar.

~~~
gamechangr
I guess I just thought it was interesting. I'm assuming you're talking to me?
I appreciate the comment and I would remove the article if it were possible.
Not trying to cause a problem.

Admin's if you want to take this down - that's no problem.

~~~
scrollaway
If this is your project maybe it's better as a Show HN.

The parent commenter though was saying you can't really brand something Airbnb
Hell, as that is potential trademark infringement. I don't know enough about
trademark law to tell you if they are correct but it's certainly plausible.

~~~
gamechangr
It's not. I thought I missed the point of the previous comment.

Someone sent it to me...they were complaining about their last experience.
That's all.

Thanks for clarifying.

------
oriettaxx
I was just reading this good one [http://www.bigworldsmallpockets.com/is-
airbnb-still-a-good-t...](http://www.bigworldsmallpockets.com/is-airbnb-still-
a-good-thing/)

------
adetrest
I've been burned with Airbnb rentals a few times. Never again. I deleted my
account, I'd rather pay a bit extra and get a real hotel without wasting half
my vacation dealing with these clowns.

